# z romansu tła



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I don't know what this sentence means:

Piękni są z romansu tła
Zmęczeni tylko z gazet

Greetings

Carlos


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi. It's:

"The beautiful (or: handsome) ones are from a romantic background,
The tired ones only from newspapers."


----------



## CarlitosMS

BezierCurve said:


> Hi. It's:
> 
> "The beautiful (or: handsome) ones are from a romantic background,
> The tired ones only from newspapers."



Thank you very much, but I would like to know if the substantive in this case is "romans tła" or "romans tło" or if "romans" acts as an adjective.

Greetings

Carlos


----------



## inter1908

It's just switched for poetic reasons. In normal speech you'd say "z tła romansu".


----------



## majlo

Heh, I doubt that one would say that in normal speech.


----------



## inter1908

Well it's obvious other words would be used, but what I meant is the word order.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Romans" is a noun in genitive here so literally it's "from the background of romance".


----------



## majlo

inter1908 said:


> Well it's obvious other words would be used, but what I meant is the word order.



The thing is even with the reverse order it sounds pompous.


----------



## inter1908

Alright but that wasn't the point of my post. I just wanted to tell him what is this about, as it's quite obvious he was struggling with it due to nothing more but changed word order, especially if you think about the case system in our language, which makes things a lot harder than in, say, Dutch. I do know it's not something you'd use in a conversation.


----------



## NotNow

majlo said:


> The thing is even with the reverse order it sounds pompous.



These are lyrics from the song _To Nie Ja._


----------



## majlo

I'm aware of that. 

Inter, point well taken.


----------



## ymar

majlo said:


> The thing is even with the reverse order it sounds pompous.


This is my third post on this here. I will try to restrain myself from now on. 

I don't agree. This doesn't sound pompous at all to me. It sounds silly. I would never say this and I can't imagine any native speaker use this expression in any kind of sensible speech. It's just a pop song. Pop songs aren't a good source of good Polish.


----------



## majlo

I don't see why you would restrain yourself.  It's perfectly normal that what something sounds pompous for one speaker doesn't have to sound pompous for another speaker.  We all have different (linguistic) experiences after all. I, for example, would never learn any language from poetry.


----------

